# First Prop of 2013 Done!



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

I just finished my first prop for 2013! Using a fantastic tutorial posted by terroronshadowway on YouTube, I built an air cannon.






The tutorial was in a video entitled "air cannons for dummies 0001" if anyone is interested in building one for themselves.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Cool Air Cannon! I love the aged wood of your design and the corpsed skelly, adding atmosphere. You rocked that prop CycloneJ!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice job! And thanks for the info on the tutorial!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

very cool nice job


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is going to get some great scares! And your skelley is perfect!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Loud / Fast / Scary / Perfect!!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great tutorial! I think this is going on my list, too.


----------



## oilkann (Nov 24, 2012)

very nice job working on three of these myself along with one with train horns


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

oilkann said:


> very nice job working on three of these myself along with one with train horns


Hope we get to see the train horn cannon! Thatll be a "WOW" prop for sure!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job CJ- I think I have to add this to my growing list of must do props for this year! Thanks for the original tut info. Is that skelly grocery sack corpsed? Nice work!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

nimblemonkey said:


> Is that skelly grocery sack corpsed? Nice work!


No, not plastic. I use a combination of cheesecloth and spider webbing mixed with latex house paint for my corpsing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work, sure to get reactions!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now that is cool. I can't wait to see the one hooked up to a train whistle.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great. I love the aged box. Great job. It would look fantastic in my little mine tunnel I made last year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love air cannons! Excellent job on yours. People will be so interested looking at that skeleton, the air cannon will get em for sure!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

Killer air cannon. I have been wanting to do one of these. Thanks for showing it. Your corps-ed out skeleton looks bad ass also. Great job
Greg


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool looking air cannon. Another thing that I might have to move up on my to-do list for this year.


----------

